# Christmas Gifts for rescues Appeal



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Animal lifeline UK launches the Christmas Gifts for rescues Appeal

Animal lifeline UK works with rescues and pounds all over the UK who help all animals from Tiny mice to Great Danes, with anything from Transport to Fund raising and we need your help.
For our Christmas appeal rescues and pounds all over the UK on our site have given us wish lists of things they need. We hope to have a massive drive to try to get everything off their lists, can you Help?

Can you make things such as pet beds,Cushions,blankets etc? if so would you be willing to put patterns up in our craft section of the site so people can have ago at making things for rescues? Or could you help to make things and send to our appeal?

Do you have anything laying around in your house that you could spare for rescues and pounds?
Things like
News papers, Pet beds, Washing Powder, Blankets, Food,Toys, Cages, Litter trays,Pet water

bottles,Straw/Hay,Hutches,Vivarium equipment,Baby baths,Pillow cases,Office stationary,Sheds

Cat carriers, Scratch posts, Vet bed , Food Bowls,water bowls, Leads, Collars, Flea treatments

Wormer's,Dap,Feilway,pet disinfectant ,And anything else Pet related

Do You have anything that a rescue could sell to make money?

Do you have time to help be a regional coordinator for our appeal? Contacting local newspapers,local magazines such as the free ones that come through your door, Local vets to see if they will keep anything donated to them for our appeal and any meds such a flea treatments and wormer's that are just going out of date so can't be sold on. Local pet companies,local craft groups,local Schools,Colleges and Uni's etc .
Post on local sites such as free cycle and Classifieds.

Please if you can help in anyway contact us at [email protected] letting us know how you can help and the area you live in .

Lets see if by working together we can really make a difference to animals stuck in rescues and pounds at Christmas

Index page • Animal Lifeline UK


----------

